# Can anyone give me feedback on Art Brands heat transfers?



## fredo00003 (Jun 9, 2009)

can some body give me a feedback on ART BRANDS.I'm thinking of getting some of their work.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Art Brands makes high quality heat transfers. What specific information are you looking for?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

ArtBrands has very good graphics. We have had great success with their line. The only drawback is they are little pricey compared to other suppliers.


----------



## gerryppg (Jan 29, 2010)

proworlded said:


> ArtBrands has very good graphics. We have had great success with their line. The only drawback is they are little pricey compared to other suppliers.


 So Proworld sell ArtBrands transfers?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

That is correct.....for the last 20 years.


----------



## gerryppg (Jan 29, 2010)

proworlded said:


> That is correct.....for the last 20 years.


Ok thanks. So let me ask, is the only difference from ordering from you as opposed to them direct is the fact that you do as little as 1 pc and they have a 12 pc minimum?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We like to think there are differences (not price related) but having no minimums is one of them. We also have no minimum per order as they do.


----------



## RUSSGAIL (Jun 10, 2008)

We have used their transfers and they
always work out very good for us.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

I can only concur with the rest of you. They make top-notch transfers. We've been selling their line for
16 plus years and they are always among our best sellers


----------



## nycbaby (Oct 1, 2007)

I've used them for about 4 years now for my custom transfers. They are not reliable. sometimes there stuff is super great, and sometimes they are awful. When they screw up, it takes forever to get them redone. like sometimes months. I'm a small company and they tend to bump me off the list. I think its if larger companies come up with larger orders? never sure why.
If you need them for dark fabric, then I recommend their "HD" for darks. Those are silk screened, not digital transfers.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm curious why you would continue using them for 4 years based on your post? They must be doing a lot more right than wrong.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## nycbaby (Oct 1, 2007)

I keep using them because I get an awesome price from them, and when they are good, they are fantastic. All I said was they are unreliable. and thats true. Often, she screw up. And they are very slow to redo and replace what they did wrong.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Unreliable would be a deal killer for me.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

I know this is an old tread but I just bought 6 different designs from them. 3 came out good, the other 3 came out bad. The design did not want to peel off the paper, like it was dried out. All bad ones were biker designs that may sit around longer. This makes 3 different large companies I've had bad results with their stock transfers. Stock transfers IMO don't work.


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Art Brands makes high quality heat transfers. What specific information are you looking for?


that they won't crack after the first wash


----------

